# Photos Taken Today of My Lot



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The lighting was poor so have tryed to fix the white balance. Ill start of with the show type mice.

Male Black Fox (bred by SarahY) have some sons from him in the nest as he is my only adult male at the moment
Which way do i face?









What this way?









Hows this?









His first two daughters he produced me.
Black girl.
















Choc girl.
















Choc girls Dachshund impression









The choc girls litter









Baby Chinchilla









Now my pet type Siamese
Karma (she wasnt bred by me)

























Hope (karma's daughter)

























One of Hope's daughters

















Faith (ying's daughter)









My boy Zodiac (baloo's son)









and my best sheded one Yang. (Stirlings daughter and yings sister)
















Trying to get babies off her but she is a poor mum, she panics and pushes them around and nips them. Had the smart idea to put her and faith in with zodiac tougher so they whould hopefully give birth at the same time so i can foster yings babies over but by the looks of it ying is due soon and faith has kept her legs crossed!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're looking really good and in lovely condition  I'm glad you're having better luck with your foxes than I did! Your buck has lovely ticking around his flanks, which is certainly the 'added beauty' the standard describes. Just as a side note, I've found that the ticking does improve with age.

I can definitely see improvement in the Siamese as well, well done!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty! I love all the nosy pics!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful beady eyes on all of them but especially the siamese. Smashing


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Karma is very pretty and I love her little shaded siamese daughter. The baby chinchilla is adorable.

Those darkly pointed siamese's are very impressive.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks everyone, i cant take any credit for your male sarah thats all your doing. the two girls you gave me just had there second litters, one only had the 2, the other had 5 but one appears to have something up with one of his eyes so he will have to come out tomorrow.
The siamese are slowerly getting better with each generation. Im planning to cross in the male fox to one of them next to get his ears in there.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

LOVVEEELLLYYY MICE!


----------



## Rae Rae (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice mice! I love the siamese! I have always wanted one since I saw them online for the first time! Wouldn't even begin to know how to get my hands on any though. Living in such a place that is ghetto and country all at the same time doesn't make for great pet owners...muchless of any show quality pets.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

RaeRae: you're in Alabama, right? There's c^h in AR (both I and another breeder here have himis and siamese), so we can get it to you in AL, but there's probably a closer breeder.

For pet type, you've got some truly lovely siamese! There should be a word for the mice between PQ and SQ. BQ isn't quite the same, though it's close.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

looking good joanna. see you at the show tomorrow


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What beautiful, nosy mice! :lol:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you, got some new foxes yesterday so once they settle in ill get some photos of tem.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay!! I love foxes and tans :love1


----------

